# Buying Vans to Travel In



## Nogol (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello!

I know that many people have asked questions about vans to travel in and where to find them, etc and I hate to repeat questions, but my mister and I are coming to Aus, starting in Queensland in order to drive around and travel for about a year. So, we were hoping to BUY a van. It doesnt' have to be a fully equipped camper van. Just something that has space to sleep in and is good on fuel. It seems that petrol is quite pricey there, so I was wondering how much diesel is. 

I have also heard that there are vans that run on propane. I know propane is cheap, but what is the mileage on propane vs diesel vs petrol?

I appreciate the advice in advance!!!

Nogol


----------



## ronnie (Aug 5, 2009)

I really don't think it matters what side your steering is on.
Can't say what model is good for you. Always tricky when you buy a used car.make sure it has enough room for you to stretch out in.
Insurance probably could be purchased in your home country for travel since it would be too hard to get insurance in every country you plan on visiting.
Theft is high in some places, if you have foriegn plates on your van I would think you would be a target in some places.
We had our Audi broken into in downtown Budapest a few years ago in broad daylight while I was buying some shoes.( We had Nevada state plates on the car, long story with that)
I don't camp myself but many countries do have camping during the summer months in their resort towns. I don't believe the camping sites are open in the winter months.


----------



## Mick (May 3, 2010)

hire a camper from Wicked.


----------

